# Alligator jaw, hot side pink and black pearl



## bill (May 21, 2004)

This one came out pretty


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

is that one of tkbarron's blanks?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

nope, all mine..cleaned and cast myself


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice work. I've got a couple gator blanks in my stash now. just waiting on some new hardware to come in to put them on.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Nice pen!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice pen Bill.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

A real beauty Bill......


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

awesome. Is there somewhere that blanks like this can be purchased?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bear hide said:


> awesome. Is there somewhere that blanks like this can be purchased?


some come up for sale on IAP but they sell out quick and are expensive...I make my own so not limited on colors and cost


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Bill, I am at work and the PM part is blocked. What colors can be made and what is a reasonable cost?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bear hide said:


> Bill, I am at work and the PM part is blocked. What colors can be made and what is a reasonable cost?


tkbarron on IAP sells blanks similar to what bill made, and he's fairly reasonable:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f158/fresh-batch-gator-bites-94063/

also, Roy at Classic Nib sells what he calls "Gator Made Easy" - not as reasonable as tkbarron, but he also does most of the work for you: http://www.classicnib.com/gator-made-easy.html


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

---------------------------
Message from webpage
---------------------------
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bill again.
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------

Why oh why is my green gun shooting blanks lately? Looks awesome Bill!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Boy I like that one - I just turned 8 of tkbarrons gator blanks. Your's is totally sweet

WT


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful Pen!! Awesome job on casting the blank!!


----------

